# Why Do You Discourage the Use of Deca Durabolin?



## Arnold (Dec 23, 2010)

*Why DoYou Discourage the Use of Deca Durabolin?*

*Q: Why you generally discourage the use of Deca Durabolin? It has long been considered one of the safer steroids. For example, Bill Phillips rated it as the best anabolic steroid ever in his Anabolic Reference Guide.*


A: Deca does nothing anabolically that other anabolic steroids can???t do, and its use is observed to have a strong tendency to be associated with recovery problems. Unfortunately many include it in cycles for no reason other than believing ???it???s the thing to do.???

Then on top of that libido or even erection problems aren???t uncommon, and it can cause depression as well.

So the question is why use it, rather than why not.

For some there really is a reason why to use it, but for most users that seems not to be so ??? it???s just being used because they think including Deca is something one is supposed to do to have a good stack, not because they have an actual joint issue that they are hoping Deca may improve or have past experience that Deca does improve it for them.

When it???s a knowledgeable decision that weighs possible joint benefits above the possible and even likely disadvantages, then that is another matter: I have nothing against that. The objection is to where no greater benefit is likely than with another stack, but one or more of the disadvantages are likely to occur.

[Bill Phillips' Anabolic Reference Guide] probably had a very large influence on common perception of Deca.

His book was largely plagiarized from the Underground Steroid Handbook. Dan Duchaine liked Deca in the context of:

   1. He was very concerned about his hair
   2. There was a tendency in those days to think that effect on skin (acne or oiliness) was probably indicative of a steroid overall being ???harsh,??? and so a steroid won a lot of points ??? or ???stars??? in Bill Phillips??? book ??? if it had little such effect on the skin at some commonly-used dose
   3. 200 mg/week was a very common dosage level at the time and the possible adverse effects mentioned above are much lower risks at this dosage level than at the today-more-common 400 mg/week or higher level, and
   4. There wasn???t so much perception in those days with regards to differences in recovery, due to using HCG post-cycle which disguises whether LH function is returning or not.


Read more from this MESO-Rx article at: Why Do You Discourage the Use of Deca Durabolin? | MESO-Rx Steroid Blog


----------



## scaryclown34 (Dec 23, 2010)

i dont like deca cuz of the scary thought of progesterone induced gyno that nolva wont help. not to mention the possible erection problems. whats the point of taking steroids to look good if u cant fuck?


----------



## GMO (Dec 23, 2010)

Deca+Test+D-bol=The best mass gains on the planet!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 23, 2010)

Deca Durabolin is a great product!


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 23, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Deca Durabolin is a great product!



Especially if it's superhuman grade.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2010)

scaryclown34 said:


> i dont like deca cuz of the scary thought of progesterone induced gyno that nolva wont help. not to mention the possible erection problems. whats the point of taking steroids to look good if u cant fuck?


 

fk nolva, it's obsolete and if you're were taking enough test there should be no issues getting wood.  . . you do take test with deca?  

deca is a great mass-builder period


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 23, 2010)

some pics:


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 23, 2010)

I am on deca right now with zero libido issues but I kinda know my way around anabolics and ancillaries so...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 23, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> I am on deca right now with zero libido issues but I kinda know my way around anabolics and ancillaries so...


 That cuz you be like me and the capt Super human


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 23, 2010)

Going to running it with Test E
Or maybe the Sust from WP.


----------



## bigmac6969 (Dec 23, 2010)

deca and test are great!


----------



## bigmac6969 (Dec 23, 2010)

stronger4ever said:


> Especially if it's superhuman grade.


 AND F.D.A APPROVED


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 23, 2010)

GMO said:


> Deca+Test+D-bol=The best mass gains on the planet!


Haven't done a cycle in years, but the best one I ever did was exactly that... deca/test/dbol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 23, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> fk nolva, it's obsolete


Nolva is obsolete now?  What are you using now?  Isn't nolva still the thing to take for gyno symptoms? I'm curious, been out the game for awhile.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 23, 2010)

Currently on my first cycle of NPP and absolutely LOVING IT


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nolva is obsolete now? What are you using now? Isn't nolva still the thing to take for gyno symptoms? I'm curious, been out the game for awhile.


 
There are other AIs I would prefer to use. Fortunately I dont get gyno issues . . yet.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 23, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> I am on deca right now with zero libido issues but I kinda know my way around anabolics and ancillaries so...




Which ancillaries do you use for Deca?  I never messed with the stuff.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 23, 2010)

Work IN Progress said:


> Which ancillaries do you use for Deca? I never messed with the stuff.


 Lots of testosterone is best with deca. 

Prami, Cialis, HCG and arimidex will elevate libido as well.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 23, 2010)

Werd... Between the caber, aromasin, proviron and the occasional abuse of Vit C, my wood stays true ling after bustasis.


----------



## 240PLUS (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm not queer but alot of my football buds take Deca and they look swole as fuck and 

they can't keep they're dicks down!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 23, 2010)

240PLUS said:


> I'm not queer but alot of my football buds take Deca and they look swole as fuck and
> 
> they can't keep they're dicks down!



O really?


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 23, 2010)

OfficerFarva said:


> O really?





But as you were sayin you're not gay or nuthin. Just so happens you know the frequency of your bros boners. Mmmmm Hmmmm


----------



## 240PLUS (Dec 23, 2010)

It's a long story.  Besides I'm not supposed to kiss and tell


----------



## 45ACP (Dec 23, 2010)

I use Deca at 200mg/week, only for joint support.  If I do not include the Deca my shoulders just kill me during heavy shoulder/bench work.

I have been using off and on since 1986 and can verify the issue's with "Deca Dick"  but that was long before such great information sources such as IM.

Some people can get by with No joint issues using a vast range of AAS, but I for one can not lift heavy using Test without Deca support.

My best ever cycle was Deca + D-bol (the old good D-bol) but man did it suck coming off of that cycle!  I had no idea what PCT was back then.....


----------



## pask3r (Dec 23, 2010)

As an athlete, DETECTION TIME! Other than that, no problemo. Do it!


----------



## scaryclown34 (Dec 23, 2010)

test/eq is better then test/deca. just use eq cuz it supposedly helps ur cardio performance. unless ur old and have high bp then eq is better choice, give u more strength then deca and a harder, ripped look


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 23, 2010)

scaryclown34 said:


> test/eq is better then test/deca. just use eq cuz it supposedly helps ur cardio performance. unless ur old and have high bp then eq is better choice, give u more strength then deca and a harder, ripped look



I can't speak for Deca vs EQ but I can speak for NPP vs EQ. 
NPP blows EQ out of the water. EQ made me feel like a hog with chains attached to my ass.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 24, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> I can't speak for Deca vs EQ but I can speak for NPP vs EQ.
> NPP blows EQ out of the water. EQ made me feel like a hog with chains attached to my ass.


 
were you using enough EQ for long enough? I never used it, but I hear 600 for 14-16wks is the magic number


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 24, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> were you using enough EQ for long enough? I never used it, but I hear 600 for 14-16wks is the magic number



I used it 14 weeks and couldn't bare it any longer


----------



## Grozny (Dec 24, 2010)

I like EQ and test together. I can tell when the EQ starts working -  usually about 2-3 weeks in for me, same as with test. I think EQ is one  of those steroids you can take for a long time with no trouble. It  doesn't aromatize or mess with your sex drive (like deca),  it gives decent if not dramatic gains if you use it in a bulking stack,  it fits well for cutting, and the price is usually reasonable.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 24, 2010)

Grozny said:


> I like EQ and test together. I can tell when the EQ starts working - usually about 2-3 weeks in for me, same as with test. I think EQ is one of those steroids you can take for a long time with no trouble. It doesn't aromatize or mess with your sex drive (like deca), it gives decent if not dramatic gains if you use it in a bulking stack, it fits well for cutting, and the price is usually reasonable.


 
pics or it never happened


----------



## Grozny (Dec 24, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> pics or it never happened


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 24, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> I can't speak for Deca vs EQ but I can speak for NPP vs EQ.
> NPP blows EQ out of the water. EQ made me feel like a hog with chains attached to my ass.



Hey can you share what was so bad about the eq? I'm thinking about using it for my next cycle and just looking for feedback. Most people like it. I think you're the first I heard that hated it.


----------



## Powodzenie (Dec 24, 2010)

I have to 100% agree sold school baby





GMO said:


> Deca+Test+D-bol=The best mass gains on the planet!


----------



## BigBird (Dec 24, 2010)

Test/EQ/D-bol = awesome gains!

Test/Deca/D-bol = awesome gains!

The main difference was that it takes more EQ on a mg per mg basis and for a longer time to get the job done.  400-600mg EW for AT LEAST 12 weeks for maximum EQ effects versus 200-300mg EW for about 8 weeks for Deca.  At least this was the case for me.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 24, 2010)

BigBird said:


> Test/EQ/D-bol = awesome gains!
> 
> Test/Deca/D-bol = awesome gains!
> 
> The main difference was that it takes more EQ on a mg per mg basis and for a longer time to get the job done. 400-600mg EW for AT LEAST 12 weeks for maximum EQ effects versus 200-300mg EW for about 8 weeks for Deca. At least this was the case for me.


 
 ..  but generally less water and sides with EQ? Thats the feedback I get.


----------



## BigBird (Dec 24, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> .. but generally less water and sides with EQ? Thats the feedback I get.


 
Yes, I left out that little useful piece of info.  Zero water retention and vascularity shot up on EQ and sides were minimal if any.  They both increase strength but I think EQ strength was more noticeable.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 24, 2010)

werd . . Ive got a 750mg for 16week blast lined up for the future


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 24, 2010)

Ive used deca once and bailed out 4 weeks ionto it due to almost complete drop in libido. No problems gettin wood but after fucking for an hour or two and not bustin one off I got worried. Of course this was back in my rookie days when the only test i was usin was prop 100 twice a week. In any event im scared of it for life and thankfully gettin off of it fixed my "problem". My fav is test E,test P and EQ and yes def run the EQ 15 weeks plus @ least 400mg a week. Good solid gains that stay around even after cutting calorie intake by half.


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 24, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> Hey can you share what was so bad about the eq? I'm thinking about using it for my next cycle and just looking for feedback. Most people like it. I think you're the first I heard that hated it.


IMO there is NOTHING bad about EQ. Ive run it for 20 weeks at a time before. dont bother with 200mg a week def do at least 400.


----------



## GMO (Dec 24, 2010)

scaryclown34 said:


> test/eq is better then test/deca. just use eq cuz it supposedly helps ur cardio performance. unless ur old and have high bp then eq is better choice, give u more strength then deca and a harder, ripped look



Depends on your goals.  Mass, Deca is better hands down.  If your looking for lean muscle gains, then EQ.  I completely disagree that Test/EQ gives better strength gains then Deca.  At least as was the case for me.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 24, 2010)

My strength gains were better on deca than tren . . just sayin'


----------



## jay83 (Dec 24, 2010)

test deca and a-bombs is a great strength and mass cycle i do one 12 week cycle a year with outstanding results


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 24, 2010)

GMO said:


> Depends on your goals. Mass, Deca is better hands down. If your looking for lean muscle gains, then EQ. I completely disagree that Test/EQ gives better strength gains then Deca. At least as was the case for me.


Yes but does it stick around with minimal calorie maintainence like EQ does? I been off all aas for almost 6 months now and my weight only dropped by 5 lbs and strength is 85-90% what it was at my peak performance and my calorie intake is at half what it was. I ran 200mg for 10 weeks and then kicked it up to 400 for 5 more stacked with 500mg test E a week and 200mg test P a week for all 15 weeks. Got my best gains on the 400mg per week obviously but didnt really seem to see a whole lotta gains as far as weight goes till week 8 then a steady gain of strength and size till pct.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 24, 2010)

EQ is awesome for squeaky hinges or rusty bike chains.


----------



## Beejis60 (Dec 25, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> were you using enough EQ for long enough? I never used it, but I hear 600 for 14-16wks is the magic number



Ya, usually 12wks is minimum time, while on test too, ofc.



Grozny said:


> I like EQ and test together. I can tell when the EQ starts working -  usually about 2-3 weeks in for me, same as with test. I think EQ is one  of those steroids you can take for a long time with no trouble. It  doesn't aromatize or mess with your sex drive (like deca),  it gives decent if not dramatic gains if you use it in a bulking stack,  it fits well for cutting, and the price is usually reasonable.



That's a poor assessment.  EQ is active in about 11hrs post injection.  It's more like you NOTICE gains in 2-3 weeks.



gsxrguy said:


> Ive used deca once and bailed out 4 weeks ionto it due to almost complete drop in libido. No problems gettin wood but after fucking for an hour or two and not bustin one off I got worried. Of course this was back in my rookie days when the only test i was usin was prop 100 twice a week. In any event im scared of it for life and thankfully gettin off of it fixed my "problem". My fav is test E,test P and EQ and yes def run the EQ 15 weeks plus @ least 400mg a week. Good solid gains that stay around even after cutting calorie intake by half.



Were you using it along with test?  If not, then, well I'll avoid calling you names for now.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 25, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> EQ is awesome for squeaky hinges or rusty bike chains.


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 27, 2010)

Beejis60 said:


> Ya, usually 12wks is minimum time, while on test too, ofc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course I was using test. I was def a rookie who needed to have done more research but I wasnt retarded. My source said test P 100mg twice a week was sufficient but reading and experience has shown me that was not enough.


----------



## Beejis60 (Dec 28, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> Of course I was using test. I was def a rookie who needed to have done more research but I wasnt retarded. My source said test P 100mg twice a week was sufficient but reading and experience has shown me that was not enough.



Ya, I would do, and have done, 100mg EOD and 150mg EOD test prop; but I wouldn't go any lower than that....  I don't like prop that much as the dose it too low, but I don't mind pinning EOD unless you're running solely test prop, then it's tolerable.  Stacking with other shit will increase the total volume oil needed and becomes more of a pain in the ass with higher volume IMO.  One reason why I like test e and test isocap.


----------



## Glycomann (Dec 28, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> I am on deca right now with zero libido issues but I kinda know my way around anabolics and ancillaries so...



In late but I'm with Heavy here.  Nandolones are great especially for older lifters with banged up joints.  I prefer the shorter acting durabolin but still the same, with test it's a great compound.  One of my favorites.


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 29, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> No problems gettin wood but after fucking for an hour or two and not bustin one off I got worried.




you're like the chuck norris of men... when i grow up i want to be just like you... a big fucking gay internet liar that brags about sex for two hours. seriously. what the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 29, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> you're like the chuck norris of men... when i grow up i want to be just like you... a big fucking gay internet liar that brags about sex for two hours. seriously. what the fuck is wrong with you?


Aw the moron strikes again. I dont have to brag to anyone on here I simply shared am awful side effect I got off deca. If you knew anything at all you'd know "deca dick" is a problem encountered by more than a few who have used it. There is nothing wrong with me now all back to normal now just like any other guy. As Ive previously told you before youre just a moron hater that calls me a liar cuz you cant get results even with AAS and it burns you up that I actually have a pic worth posting. Fuck off pussy.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 29, 2010)

I have friends that respond amazingly well to deca, I for one could live without it, its like water.

No flaming here please, if you want to talk about gay and fucking, do so in the sex forum.


----------



## pancho (Dec 29, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> Hey can you share what was so bad about the eq? I'm thinking about using it for my next cycle and just looking for feedback. Most people like it. I think you're the first I heard that hated it.


 i'm on tren and eq and loving it great gains


----------



## pancho (Dec 29, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> .. but generally less water and sides with EQ? Thats the feedback I get.


----------



## NuklearFusion (Dec 30, 2010)

*Deca and Test Cyp*

I ran Deca with test cyp for my second cycle and loved it. Gained an easy 18 lbs and lost only 5 lbs a month or so after the cycle. Granted I used 200mg a week, but I had no sides. No deca dick, no loss of sex drive, very minimal acne but I am prone to it naturally. Opinions may vary, but at a small dose, it worked great. My two cents.

I ran EQ with Test E and was no where as satisfied with the gains using test cyp and deca. Everyone is different. Best advice is to get blood work done and have a doc help if you can.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 30, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> Aw the moron strikes again. I dont have to brag to anyone on here I simply shared am awful side effect I got off deca. If you knew anything at all you'd know "deca dick" is a problem encountered by more than a few who have used it. There is nothing wrong with me now all back to normal now just like any other guy. As Ive previously told you before youre just a moron hater that calls me a liar cuz you cant get results even with AAS and it burns you up that I actually have a pic worth posting. Fuck off pussy.



I believe "deca dick" is being unable to get a "wood", not being unable to "get off". That is why it is recommended to stack with Test. Correct me if I'm wrong but that was always my definition of "deca dick".


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 30, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> I believe "deca dick" is being unable to get a "wood", not being unable to "get off". That is why it is recommended to stack with Test. Correct me if I'm wrong but that was always my definition of "deca dick".



wow.i couldn't believe he said that either. no shit. gsxrgay...


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 30, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> you cant get results even with AAS and it burns you up that I actually have a pic worth posting. Fuck off pussy.



the last cycle i ran was dbol for a measly 4 weeks. prior to that more than a year ago of 2 eight week cycles of test. stop assuming b/c im on this forum its for aas like you. at this point I have no more interest really in running them. 

also im pretty sure pic you have posted on your profile is not you and even if it is... not impressed a bit. at least i've got the balls to post a real pic. have a good day sir


----------



## Beejis60 (Dec 30, 2010)

Mudge said:


> I have friends that respond amazingly well to deca, I for one could live without it, its like water.
> 
> No flaming here please, if you want to talk about gay and fucking, do so in the sex forum.



This.  I wouldn't touch deca.



rippedgolfer said:


> I believe "deca dick" is being unable to get a "wood", not being unable to "get off". That is why it is recommended to stack with Test. Correct me if I'm wrong but that was always my definition of "deca dick".



You're right, however deca dick is apparently "common" in those who run it without test.  If you're running any steroid without test, you're retarded and deserve any sides you get.


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 30, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> I believe "deca dick" is being unable to get a "wood", not being unable to "get off". That is why it is recommended to stack with Test. Correct me if I'm wrong but that was always my definition of "deca dick".


You may very well be correct however I have read on other forums of other users of deca that had the same problem as I did so I assumed "deca dick" was a blanket term for sexual dysfunction due to deca my bad. I shall correct my definition thanx.


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 30, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> the last cycle i ran was dbol for a measly 4 weeks. prior to that more than a year ago of 2 eight week cycles of test. stop assuming b/c im on this forum its for aas like you. at this point I have no more interest really in running them.
> 
> also im pretty sure pic you have posted on your profile is not you and even if it is... not impressed a bit. at least i've got the balls to post a real pic. have a good day sir


Dude youve been harrassing me since I joined this forum running your mouth without cause. It wasnt a brag you moron who the hell wants to fuck and not get off?  Thtas a bad performance Im sure any woman wouldnt care for that.It sucked which is why I try to let ppl know about it. And it is my pic I dont have to prove shit to you and I dont care if youre impressed. So you dont comment my posts and I wont comment yours we hate each other lets leave it at that.


----------

